# Help - Fire Went Out During My Brisket Smoke



## diely (Sep 5, 2016)

I threw a 15 lb packer brisket on at 6:30 last night at 200*. All was going well at 3:30 with an IT of 150*. I was going to wrap at 160 in hopefully an hour, but stupid me fell asleep. I woke up at 6:30 and the fire had gone out on me (not sure what time) and the IT was at 120. Got the fire going again right away and had the IT back up to 160 at 8:30 and wrapped it up and have it in at 225 to finish it up. Is this piece of meat eatable or need to go in the trash.


----------



## icyhot (Sep 5, 2016)

You got the temp over 140 before the smoker quit so you should still be safe


----------



## diely (Sep 5, 2016)

I have been reading a lot of other threads with a similar issue to mine. I think I am fine as well but just don't want to get other people sick. I have done more overnight smokes than I can count, and this is my first major screw up. Beating myself up right now. Have the IT up to 185 at 9:30..


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2016)

It's fine, no worries Mate!

No one will get sick.

Al


----------



## diely (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help!


----------

